# How to prevent shedding?



## HiTideGoldens

I have to admit, when I read the title of this thread the answer that immediately came into my mind was "don't get a golden!"  But seriously, Furminators (and other tools like it) cut the guard hairs on the dog, which aren't usually the culprit with shedding. They also can scratch the skin if used too aggressively....I would return it. The guard hairs are the ones you want to keep, not get rid of. The undercoat is usually the issue when a dog is shedding a lot (unless there is an underlying health issues). I use a wide toothed metal comb or an undercoat rake on our dogs and it's pretty effective. Also weekly bathing and blowdrying with a forced air dryer will help get rid of loose undercoat.


----------



## Jtpllc

Well I've not given Van Gogh a bath for nearly 5 or 6 weeks, beleive it or not, hes VERY clean. 

I just brought him to Petco and paid 64.99 to give him a "bath & extras "
:yuck::doh: Yes that was the last time my wife was allowed to use the credit card too.... I just purchased all new supplis from IODOGS.com where can I get the blow dryer you spoke of?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

A rake like this one is what I was talking about: Heavy Duty Rake w/ Wood Handle (Coarse)

As for the dryer, I have this one: Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dog Dryer It is a bit expensive, but if you think about how much you will spend on grooming him monthly at Petco for $65 a pop, you can use this yourself and buy it once. There are less expensive (and more expensive) options for dryers (if you search dryers on that site you will see the options) but I love this one and many golden people I know use this one. I have also heard good things about the Double K Challengair...which I think is on that site as well.


----------



## SheetsSM

I second the recommendation for the undercoat rake. I've used a furminator in the past, worked great on my cat & left my golden looking like she had split ends.


----------



## Brave

Be very careful with the furminator. When I was grooming, we had to watch the skin like a hawk. The furminator tends to irritate the skin. 

I would second the forced air dryer. We'd get huskies in and blow their coat prior to bathing and again after bathing and it worked much faster and more efficiently then the furminator. 

When you use the forced air dryer, keep the nozzle about 18-24 in away from the dog. The closer you get, the faster you'll get tangles with long hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc

Where can I buy a forced air dryer? I have a vac like this at home, one side sucks, the other side blows; for the time being until I can order one would this work?
http://www.autogeek.net/vacnbloporva.html

whats the difference from say, the one on Petco http://www.petco.com/product/115713...5&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=51515394475


Or would you recomend something else?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Look at the link I posted above. They have a good selection of forced air dryers in all price points.


----------



## Jtpllc

goldenjackpuppy said:


> A rake like this one is what I was talking about: Heavy Duty Rake w/ Wood Handle (Coarse)
> 
> As for the dryer, I have this one: Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dog Dryer It is a bit expensive, but if you think about how much you will spend on grooming him monthly at Petco for $65 a pop, you can use this yourself and buy it once. There are less expensive (and more expensive) options for dryers (if you search dryers on that site you will see the options) but I love this one and many golden people I know use this one. I have also heard good things about the Double K Challengair...which I think is on that site as well.


Thank you so very much, I'll buy the heavy rake this evening.

I need to convince the wife to allow me to buy the dryer, whats the difference from using this dryer then say a regular hair dryer.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Weekly bathing and blow drying until 100% dry with a forced air dryer!!! It gets the dead hair out really well. I have the Double K Challengeair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I confess to using my hairdryer on the dogs. It is noisy, but has varible speeds and temps. It must not be too bad as they run into the bathroom when they hear it.


----------



## Jtpllc

I just placed my order for a Kool Dry dog dryer, thanks for all your guy's help!


----------



## Jtpllc

Brave said:


> Be very careful with the furminator. When I was grooming, we had to watch the skin like a hawk. The furminator tends to irritate the skin.
> 
> I would second the forced air dryer. We'd get huskies in and blow their coat prior to bathing and again after bathing and it worked much faster and more efficiently then the furminator.
> 
> When you use the forced air dryer, keep the nozzle about 18-24 in away from the dog. The closer you get, the faster you'll get tangles with long hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Brave, how does a forced air blower work? Does it suck the hair in or blow it out, what is the process of the machine trying to understand how they work.


----------



## Brave

Jtpllc said:


> Brave, how does a forced air blower work? Does it suck the hair in or blow it out, what is the process of the machine trying to understand how they work.


It blows cool air at a high velocity. Much higher velocity than your average hair dryer. It should come with a dial to adjust speed and its normally much quieter than a hair dryer. The idea behind it, is that you use the fast air to comb through the fur and detached any loose fur. It won't pull the fur and cause pain, it's just helping release the already loose hair. I always use it in an easy to clean area because hair will fly!!!! So it's normally in the bathroom where I can hose down the walls and just pick the clump of hair off the drain trap. When you first start, put it on a low setting so the dog can get use to it. And make sure it has nice ventilation and to keep the in-take filter clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

The Kool Dry is a good choice. It has a variable speed, vent covers (make sure to clean them out periodically) and isn't too loud. Start your dog on a low setting to get him used to it. After awhile they actually like it. Smooch tries to jump on the grooming table when she sees the dryer come out and Jack runs to the table and jumps up onto it after his bath because he likes it so much. I definitely recommend doing it outside if you can or in the garage if it's too cold where you live to dry him outside. There will be a serious dog hair situation around you after you're done, and you don't want that in your living room!


----------



## JayBen

I would take back the furminator and invest in a good vacuum. I brush Lucy every day and still have fur balls around my house. Its just part of having a golden. We got a Miele canister vac for Christmas and it does wonders.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I like the Horse Rake and the dogs seem to too. I am a big fan of the Blow-Back as my groomer calls it. You should see the hair fly and it is left so silky vs. frizzy. An increase in the diet of Omega 6 - linoleic acid and Omega 3's like fish oils or flax seed oils. Nutro is the only pet food that guarantee's the health of the skin and coat and skin and fur and it is due to up to 4 times the linoleic acid of other foods. I live in the High Plains and we are having a drought (again) but even the Poodle, who does not shed, has great skin.


----------



## DanaRuns

I second everything goldenjackpuppy said. One of the things I like about the Kool Dry is it is really quiet. That might not be important to you, but it seems to help with the dogs, and if you're ever grooming your dog around a bunch of other people it's the least inconsiderate dryer out there. 

I used the Furminator on my Golden, and it did indeed remove guard hairs and the dog still had a huge shedding problem.

The very best answer to shedding, in my experience -- other than "don't get a Golden"  -- is bathe the dog every week with a good non-drying shampoo, dry with a forced air dryer (cool air, not hot, and blow "against the grain"), and feed fish oil, linoleic oil, or flaxseed oil every day.


----------



## Jtpllc

How is dog of isle products? I just ordered some today and it came in 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pup

I like using this while bathing dogs, it helps get out some of that extra fur KONG Zoom Groom Brush at PETCO

I work at a vet and we also bathe dogs, it works great to help the shampoo get down to their skin, you can use it when they're wet or dry. Like others have said, we also use one of those blowers and my favorite brush to use is the rake afterwards!


----------



## Jtpllc

What rake do you like to use? What's the best overall brush should I use for everyday brushing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc

desi.n.nutro said:


> I like the Horse Rake and the dogs seem to too. I am a big fan of the Blow-Back as my groomer calls it. You should see the hair fly and it is left so silky vs. frizzy. An increase in the diet of Omega 6 - linoleic acid and Omega 3's like fish oils or flax seed oils. Nutro is the only pet food that guarantee's the health of the skin and coat and skin and fur and it is due to up to 4 times the linoleic acid of other foods. I live in the High Plains and we are having a drought (again) but even the Poodle, who does not shed, has great skin.


Do you have a link to that brush? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger

I brush Ranger every day with a rake, then a pin brush. Keeps the shedding way down, especially in the winter when I can't give him weekly baths. (I'm mean and only do hose-baths).


----------



## Jtpllc

Anyone have a link to these brushes?


----------



## RDT

I use a short, soft wire bristle brush on my golden twice a day. and am able to control the shedding very well.


----------



## Jtpllc

I'm trying to find better brushes as the ones sold at the local per stores aren't the best.

If anyone can suggest some really good brushes with links so I can order online that be awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc

I just ordered my dryer today so I hope it comes in by the end of the week so I can give Van Gogh another bath. I've got the isle of dog products in earlier this week, boy are those bottles small and super expensive... Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle

As far as a regular brush, I love the Chris CHristenson T- Brush: T-Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats

I think the best "rake" you can buy is the Mars Coat King: The Groomer's Mall - Mars Coat-Kings

The coat king will remove a TON of undercoat. I prefer the "double wide" models since the standard models are very narrow. For goldens, the 12-blade in standard width or 23-blade in double wide is recommended for goldens. I purchased the double wide 3-pack. I like to start with a coarse rake (18 tooth) and work my way to the fine rake (30-tooth). If you want to go cheaper, you could try the Oster Undercoat Rake: Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Pet Supplies 

The Oster is what I bought before I heard of the Coat King. I was so impressed by the Oster Undercoat rake that I went on a quest to find the best undercoat rake. Enter the Coat King.

I start with the coat kings then I finish with the CC brush and a comb.

FWIW, I also have a furminator. It's a piece of crap for goldens. I'll never use it again; waste of money. It does not do a good job of getting down to the undercoat and just seems to scratch the top hair. Seems like it is just damaging the hair.


----------



## Jtpllc

stealle said:


> As far as a regular brush, I love the Chris CHristenson T- Brush: T-Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
> 
> I think the best "rake" you can buy is the Mars Coat King: The Groomer's Mall - Mars Coat-Kings
> 
> The coat king will remove a TON of undercoat. I prefer the "double wide" models since the standard models are very narrow. For goldens, the 12-blade in standard width or 23-blade in double wide is recommended for goldens. I purchased the double wide 3-pack. I like to start with a coarse rake (18 tooth) and work my way to the fine rake (30-tooth). If you want to go cheaper, you could try the Oster Undercoat Rake: Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Pet Supplies
> 
> The Oster is what I bought before I heard of the Coat King. I was so impressed by the Oster Undercoat rake that I went on a quest to find the best undercoat rake. Enter the Coat King.
> 
> I start with the coat kings then I finish with the CC brush and a comb.
> 
> FWIW, I also have a furminator. It's a piece of crap for goldens. I'll never use it again; waste of money. It does not do a good job of getting down to the undercoat and just seems to scratch the top hair. Seems like it is just damaging the hair.


http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...bCategoryId/483/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/44334.uts

Is this the 30 tooth rake your talking about? How often do you use it?




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle

Jtpllc said:


> Mars Coat King Strippers | PetEdge.com
> 
> Is this the 30 tooth rake your talking about? How often do you use it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, but if I were to only buy 1 coat king it would be the DW Medium 22-Blade. Actually, I'm not sure if it's a 22 blade or a 23 blade. I bought mine from groomersmall and it is called 23-blade on their website. It's the spacing between the blades that is the important thing. The coarse has 3mm space between blades, medium 2mm, fine 1mm. Groomersmall is a little cheaper ($40.75 for the medium). I bought the "3-pack" which includes coarse, medium, fine for $107. Groomersmall also sells replacement blades: The Groomer's Mall - Mars Coat-Kings Just FYI, I love petedge, but I've found some great prices on grooming products from groomersmall. I just find it a bit difficult to navigate my way around on their website.

I don't think you can use them too much really, but more often than once a week would definitely be overkill. If an undercoat rake has never been used on your dog, you'll find that the first time you use it you will gets tons of hair. After that, if you use them regularly, you'll remove less and less. But, you are still getting what's there. I tend to only use them before and/or after I bathe my older dog. I try to bathe them monthly. I haven't used the coat king on my puppy since he doesn't have an adult coat yet. I probably won't use them on him until he is at least 6 months old. I only use them on my old girl right now.


----------



## Willow52

Jtpllc said:


> How often should I brush Van Gogh? I just recently picked this up;
> 
> FURminator deShedding Tool for Large Dogs - FURminator Deshedding Tool and Large FURminator from petco.com
> 
> I'm trying to see if brushing him with this every day will harm his skin / coat?
> 
> What else should I use, and he doesnt have any tangles, and or knots - let me know the correct way to groom him.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joseph


I think the most important thing to remember about the Furminator is...it's not a brush for everyday use, it's a grooming tool. I only use a Furminator when Hank is actively shedding out his winter coat and only on the areas where he's shedding, usually on his rump and upper back legs. Never along his back, feathers or chest.


----------



## Mavrk

stealle said:


> Yes, but if I were to only buy 1 coat king it would be the DW Medium 22-Blade. Actually, I'm not sure if it's a 22 blade or a 23 blade. I bought mine from groomersmall and it is called 23-blade on their website. It's the spacing between the blades that is the important thing. The coarse has 3mm space between blades, medium 2mm, fine 1mm. Groomersmall is a little cheaper ($40.75 for the medium). I bought the "3-pack" which includes coarse, medium, fine for $107. Groomersmall also sells replacement blades: The Groomer's Mall - Mars Coat-Kings Just FYI, I love petedge, but I've found some great prices on grooming products from groomersmall. I just find it a bit difficult to navigate my way around on their website.


A little late to the party, but I have a question. I am looking at getting a coat king. I noticed that most people have been using the DW Coarse 18-blade. But I see here that you recommend the 23 if getting just one. I also notice you use all 3 of the DW coat kings. I would think that the smaller ones would be too aggressive. I was leaning towards the 18 until I read your post. Now I am confused what to do.


----------



## stealle

Mavrk said:


> A little late to the party, but I have a question. I am looking at getting a coat king. I noticed that most people have been using the DW Coarse 18-blade. But I see here that you recommend the 23 if getting just one. I also notice you use all 3 of the DW coat kings. I would think that the smaller ones would be too aggressive. I was leaning towards the 18 until I read your post. Now I am confused what to do.


The "recommendation" I was talking about it what I read on pet edge here: 
http://www.petedge.com/assets/product_files/pdf/Sizing/ZC515SIZ.pdf

It seems the recommendation is a little different from one website to the next. What works best is going to very from one golden to the next since they don't all have the EXACT same coat; just similar. It will also depend how neglected the coat is. If the coat king is only used once every several months the coarse blade will work best. If you use it monthly then the medium mght work best. Personally, I like to use the coarse first then I go over again with the medium. That's what works well for MY golden. I haven't used the fine much yet. I just have t given it much of a chance. I need to go over my dog again. I'll try to report back my thoughts on the fine blade. I just thought groomers mall had a good deal on the 3-pack so I went for it.


----------



## stealle

I should also mention, the 12-blade recommended in the link I posted above translates to the same thing as a double wide 23-blade. They are both 2 mm spacing.


----------



## Mavrk

stealle said:


> The "recommendation" I was talking about it what I read on pet edge here:
> http://www.petedge.com/assets/product_files/pdf/Sizing/ZC515SIZ.pdf
> 
> It seems the recommendation is a little different from one website to the next. What works best is going to very from one golden to the next since they don't all have the EXACT same coat; just similar. It will also depend how neglected the coat is. If the coat king is only used once every several months the coarse blade will work best. If you use it monthly then the medium mght work best. Personally, I like to use the coarse first then I go over again with the medium. That's what works well for MY golden. I haven't used the fine much yet. I just have t given it much of a chance. I need to go over my dog again. I'll try to report back my thoughts on the fine blade. I just thought groomers mall had a good deal on the 3-pack so I went for it.


Thank you for the input. I think Mars says that they recommend the coarse for Goldens, but the medium for their necks (or something like that). Like you, I am considering the deal of getting the 3-pack, but might just start with the coarse. Would love to see some before and after pictures if you have them.


----------



## Mavrk

Here is the Mars site:
Breed Usage - Mars Grooming Products

It says
GOLDEN RETRIEVER
20 neck for showdogs, 18 double for body

Of course, like you said, it will depend on the coat. I would be interested to hear how the fine works out for you. I wonder if that would be a good tool for the ears.

Edit: I just re-read what Mars said, and it is the fine that they recommend for the "neck for showdogs" hmmmm... wonder why the "showdog" part


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Everyone has given you great suggestions, so far!

I think that I will chip in and say that buying my $200 dryer was the BEST investment I have ever made!! Weekly baths are better than a bath every month. Sometimes your dog may not feel dirty, but they really are! The dryer cuts the time in nearly have the time and gets rid of the hair that you say clinging to your carpets


----------



## Jtpllc

I've gone ahead bought my dryer, I give Van Gogh 1000 mg of fish oil, 1000 mg of flax seed oil & I've invested in better treats for him to eat that are both good for his joints, and good for his skin & fur.

I'm going to buy the tools that you suggested, i believe the 18 medium is what ill buy.

I have gotten dog by isle products so this weekend ill give him a bath and try to maintain it weekly or twice a month.

Ill give my feed back shortly in regards to my dryer, and products.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mavrk

I know I couldn't believe the difference a good dryer makes. I love my Kool Dry (actually lost my original and ended up buying a Raptor).


----------

